# canned ham dealer show



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

is today i wonder what they going to bring to the table besides the maverick . i seen a picture on gorillas face book of a 1000r on 4 wheeler but they wouldnt give any details .. looked like it had white plastics. they showed some of the electronics of the maverick too. :bigeyes: at the wiring . i think it might take a 5 gal bucket of dialectric grease to water proof that thing..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Probably just have the maverick & 1000 XMR on display. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

They already came out with the 1000 xmr and in camo. I'm guessing xmr 1000 single not a max. Maybe a 1000r renegade. I think they got worried about popo's scrambler. 101 hp in a 4 wheeler motor. Should be some good YouTube videos of idiots crashing


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

walker said:


> They already came out with the 1000 xmr and in camo. I'm guessing xmr 1000 single not a max. Maybe a 1000r renegade. I think they got worried about popo's scrambler. 101 hp in a 4 wheeler motor. Should be some good YouTube videos of idiots crashing


 
i agree walker. that alot of horses in a atv. wheels flying around and people hitting the ground hahahahaha


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

I can't wait niether. I love watching people wipe out !!!!!


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

650 Outlander X mr comin.... oh, it's true


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I want to see the maverick in person,,with 101 HP it best have some good axles!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes seen that last night. 

650 xmr single seater.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Looks pretty good. A little toned down with no hadguards or winch... and down graded to Mudzilla's..... plus it's on a regular size chassis. It'll compete quite well against the 650 Mud-Pro I'm sure.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

i really like that 650xmr, looks pretty **** good!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm guessing they didn't put a winch and they chose those tires to keep cost down.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They should have gone with regular zilla's.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

i do like the look of it not a fan nor would i need anything longer than the single seater! but with prob the price of that i would just rather have a single seater xt 1000, still will walk circles around any MUDPRO! even a poor designed can am will walk the dog on a arctic cat! IMO on that no offense to any arctic cat owners out there


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

You might be right but I will give credit where credit is do. And a stock Mudpro has more ground clearance than any can am with a 2" lift


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I wonder why they put a discontinued tire on them they stopped making mudzillas about 6 months ago.

KAWI RULES


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

probably got them way cheaper than they could buy backs..lol.. plus to keep cost down for the consumer.. my guess


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes, no doubt they have some gc my buddies had like 21inchs on 31s and like a 2.5in lift, but a can am Is no doubt know for ground clearance, my 1k has 12inchs with 29fives....


----------

